# A December to Remember! Fuente!



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I stopped spending money on cigars on the monster.....and joecigars....and anything else that would slowly siphon money away from my goal of december. I prayed ray:and hoped I would not stray from my objective. I heard the rumors...the truly good stuff from Fuente comes out during December. I heard the whispers :gossip: "Be Patient' "Be on the lookout" "Call places"......Well, as my first December since I started smoking....I think I did it! :beerchug: Thanks to you guys and my girlfriend!

First Week

#48s, #50s, #49s and a new Humidor for those gems









Box of #55s









Second Week

I was able to get my hands on a few opus X.
















Third and Final Week of Happiness

Box of #48s









*2 Boxes of Sharks*









And the Grand Finale.......

Box of Opus X The Lost City Piramides




























I am done spending for the year....I just gotta thank my girl for putting up with this month of spending (half of it was her money!) She understands because of that dumb smile on my face when I look at the cigars....Thanks guys for listening! :thumb: Who wants a smoke?


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Holy---Schmoly----


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I want a smoke and a lost city! And an empty box haha.

Seriously though great pickups, you are set to enjoy 2011 in style.


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh my dear Lord God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That right there is p0rn! You should have titled Not Safe For Work!

I'm curious, and I know it is bad form, but could you PM me what you dropped on all that? (Oh, and I'd love a smoke from you stash, to answer your question.)


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh...My...God... 
I am in love. With you and your Fuentes...


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Holy crap!


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

WOW!!!!! great haul!


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Excellent, looks like ive a humi the same as yours. :thumb:


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

:jaw::jaw::jaw: Wow. That is a lot of Fuentes.


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice pickups, I know what your saying about December I walked into my local B&M and asked about Anejo's and he was like is it that time of year again? I picked up a couple singles and I am saving them for Christmas day.


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

Awesome, great pics, i love the totally stocked humi, great xmas for you:thumb:


----------



## slk333 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow - Nice Haul


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

you baller! thats my dream too. Padrons, Anejos, Don carlos #4, Liga,and Opuses


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

:jaw:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

The last cigar shop I went to didn't have that many Fuentes! Wow.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Dammmmnn, what a haul !!!!....congrats on your nice score ! :thumb:


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Good things happen when you use one of these:


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow. That is amazing! I want to live in your humidor.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nicepick up Veeral. I love it. I thought I had some good stock.....nope!
Next year I will hit the fuentes where it hurts. Good luck letting them rest brother!:rapture:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

baddddmonkey said:


> Wow. That is amazing! I want to live in your humidor.


:ask: lol.



Zfog said:


> Nicepick up Veeral. I love it. I thought I had some good stock.....nope!
> Next year I will hit the fuentes where it hurts. Good luck letting them rest brother!:rapture:


I don't think they'll make it.....


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

How many is in the box of Sharks?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> Oh...My...God...
> I am in love. With you and your Fuentes...





Evonnida said:


> How many is in the box of Sharks?


20 and they love you too.  lol.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

They love me so much that they are headed my way right? lane:
Thought so!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> They love me so much that they are headed my way right? lane:
> Thought so!


:ballchain:

They tried, but I chained those bad boys down!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Lest you forget, I have numerous keys...:mod::mod::mod:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> Lest you forget, I have numerous keys...:mod::mod::mod:


Those keys are only good for the plastic handcuffs you use in the bedroom.....:bolt:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Do you have a closet or a basement or something I can live in? You need a full-time guard for that drool-worthy stash.

Holy crap!

I mean - HOLY CRAP! You make me feel so... So... So inadequate!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Those keys are only good for the plastic handcuffs you use in the bedroom.....:bolt:


surely you don't mean these...


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Do you have a closet or a basement or something I can live in? You need a full-time guard for that drool-worthy stash.
> 
> Holy crap!
> 
> I mean - HOLY CRAP! You make me feel so... So... So inadequate!


Dammit! Andrew's finally caught wind of this thread! Now, he's not gonna wait till spring! :thumb:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Dammit! Andrew's finally caught wind of this thread! Now, he's not gonna wait till spring! :thumb:


The roads are kind of crappy, so I can be there in about 6 hours. I'll bring some cigars and coffee for the road (and guns, lots of guns, I have to help protect your stash) so if you don't hear from me by Friday afternoon send a search party...

And make sure the search party brings a few Fuentes!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Dear God Veeral! You my friend are a mad man!... With great taste of course. :thumb:


That is a ridiculous haul...


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> Dear God Veeral! You my friend are a mad man!... With great taste of course. :thumb:
> 
> That is a ridiculous haul...


It's for a good cause. Don't want the fuente family to lay anyone off.:beerchug:


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

Holy Schmoley! Ballin' out of control!!! Nice pickups. I definitely see what you were talking about now.


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

uh so... whats your address? :spy:

All joking aside.
That. Is. Epic. :dude:


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice haul... You need more... I have the plug on the rest of the anejo sizes and all the lost city sizes as well... all unopened boxes... Time to bust out the CC...


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I just fell out of my chair! WOW I'm speechless!


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

That's amazing. I can only imagine....


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Kinda brings a tear to your eye doesn't it?mg:


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

Impressive, those should see you through winter.. but dont forget spring is right around the corner!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

That's how it is done big dog.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Obviously,a man of good taste!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Once again it seems that selling cigars is probably a very good business. Nice haul BTW! Enjoy them.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Damn Mr Veeral Gates III

Looking good bro, talk about moving fast wow, what a pretty site!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you for all the kind words and offers to take these cigars off my hands...:rofl:

But, I didn't buy all of these just to hoard them to eternity. In fact, because of the Anejo/Opus Giveaway thread, someone already has a few coming their way. You can see that thread here http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/280476-anejo-opus-x-giveaway.html

Once the bombs from Christmas settle, I may start sending out some of my own in the next few months with some of these beauties included......:bounce:

BTW, I just posted my first review of the Anejo Shark. You can find it here.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v.../280891-december-remember-anejo-77-shark.html

Cheers!:beerchug:


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Mother of God.






That is all.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

wow ... that is a beautiful sight!!! Im gonna try to find a local b&m that has some anejo's so that I can try one for the first time!


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

"i am done spending for the year" What year would that be ___2015?? nice haul


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

nice..........I say money well spent, lost city looks real cool, looking forward to the reviews....and yes I'm really f**king jealous....enjoy brother


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Nicely played. You sir are an inspiration.


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice pick up's, the only thing missing is the Opus 22 box.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Love the comments! Btw, at this point in my cigar life, I can't see myself spending that much money on a box of cigars when I have yet to experience many other quality cigars in the 6-15 dollar range. I would love to try padrons as I have only smoked the 6000 and 4000.



php007 said:


> Nice pick up's, the only thing missing is the Opus 22 box.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Love the comments! Btw, at this point in my cigar life, I can't see myself spending that much money on a box of cigars when I have yet to experience many other quality cigars in the 6-15 dollar range. I would love to try padrons as I have only smoked the 6000 and 4000.


Thats funny because I have tried the Padron 64 and the Padron Family reserve (hammer) but have yet to try the x000. I think I for some reason gravitate to the top of the lines. Which is stupid for numerous reasons.
You definately picked up a nice Fuente collection my good man!
Have you tried the Ashton VSG Enchantment? I found the flavor profile similar to an Anejo. IMHO


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

jimbo1 said:


> and yes I'm really f**king jealous....enjoy brother


Amen to that! Nice pickup.....absolutely awesome.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I think I just peed a little...


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> wow ... that is a beautiful sight!!! Im gonna try to find a local b&m that has some anejo's so that I can try one for the first time!


Robbie, I didn't have my first anejo until last week and I smoked that cigar until I couldn't hold it anymore! I love the cognac and caramel flavors from these! You can see my review of the anejo shark in the cigar review section. Try not to overpay for this guys!


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> *Try not to overpay for this guys!*


That is a really good point, because it can be hard to do on these. These Anjeo & Opus) are not really something that everyone can buy a full box of - both because of price, limited availability and some shops limiting singles per person or holding for there best customers. Live in a high tobacco tax state, and it is really tough.

I hit a B&M today that get a large number of HTF stuff but with local tax the Opus start at $16 (XXX) and Anjeo at $14 (46) and go up.


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I just gotta thank my girl for putting up with this
> month of spending (half of it was her money!) She understands because of
> that dumb smile on my face when I look at the cigars....


I'm in love with your girlfriend. Can you send her to my house? I got shut 
down on my spending and didn't go anywhere near where you did!

Nice pickup!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

vtxcigar said:


> I'm in love with your girlfriend. Can you send her to my house? I got shut
> down on my spending and didn't go anywhere near where you did!
> 
> Nice pickup!


Thanks for the compliment Bill. It was just earlier today she was reading all your comments today and found them humorous! Just wait till she sees this one! Lol. In all seriousness, she's absolutely wonderful and she knows how much I appreciate her understanding! Cheers to that my brothers!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Thanks for the compliment Bill. It was just earlier today she was reading all your comments today and found them humorous! Just wait till she sees this one! Lol. In all seriousness, she's absolutely wonderful and she knows how much I appreciate her understanding! Cheers to that my brothers!


Hey don't forget me at my age mothers will work


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

deep said:


> That is a really good point, because it can be hard to do on these. These Anjeo & Opus) are not really something that everyone can buy a full box of - both because of price, limited availability and some shops limiting singles per person or holding for there best customers. Live in a high tobacco tax state, and it is really tough.
> 
> I hit a B&M today that get a large number of HTF stuff but with local tax the Opus start at $16 (XXX) and Anjeo at $14 (46) and go up.


My problem is is not with local taxes making cigar at $10 msrp making it $14 and up after taxes. If taxes are increasing the prices, than most likely, all of the cigars in the b&m are being affected just the same so the customer is used to this. My issue is with B&Ms charging more the cigar just because the demand is high. This is when customers will probably feel like they are overpaying for anejo or opus. So high tax rate=affects all cigars but b&m pricing discretion=unfairly targets rare cigars. This is how I see it.



Zfog said:


> Thats funny because I have tried the Padron 64 and the Padron Family reserve (hammer) but have yet to try the x000. I think I for some reason gravitate to the top of the lines. Which is stupid for numerous reasons.
> You definately picked up a nice Fuente collection my good man!
> Have you tried the Ashton VSG Enchantment? I found the flavor profile similar to an Anejo. IMHO


I do have a few VSGs in the humi but not have tried them! I definitely want to try the rest of the premium Padron line hopefully soon.



smelvis said:


> Hey don't forget me at my age mothers will work


This is even better Dave. :wink:


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

All those cigars are dog rockets... Send them to me to dispose of them properly...:bolt:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok....I thought I was done.....I didn't realize that the Opus X Sharks were coming to town......and that he brought some of his buddies.....:dunno:

*Opus X Sharks*










*P Lanceros, Reserva D'Chateaus and some of their friends...*










Dear Santa, please stop sending good stuff over here.....:help:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

My B&M has never gotten the Opus Sharks so if it wasn't for Veeral, I don't think I'd ever see one! Thanks again and nice pickups!!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Veeral... I'm coming over with an empty cooler. Going to have to confiscate all of those inferior, young cigars.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Veeral... I'm coming over with an empty cooler. Going to have to confiscate all of those inferior, young cigars.


Oh Good! I needed an extra cooler, i was running out of space  You're so thoughtful Charlie!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

So on the (Vee)ral (on the real haha), when we herfin' bro? I'm fittin to make a trip to Don Fransisco's this winter break for my yearly visit... Ever been?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

eyesack said:


> So on the (Vee)ral (on the real haha), when we herfin' bro? I'm fittin to make a trip to Don Fransisco's this winter break for my yearly visit... Ever been?


I haven't been there, wouldn't mind to pay a visit! Ready when you are my brother! BTW, i saw your thread of you playing at the coffee shop, I've been there a few times!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Let's get together soon guys! Will be good times, especially after we steal Veerals sticks.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

at what RH do you keep your Anejos and Opuses in?


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

shotokun16 said:


> at what RH do you keep your Anejos and Opuses in?


The RH is 65 on any given day.


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Now I really want to try one of those Lost City's.


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

No wonder I can't find any Fuentes this year.... you got all of them:biggrin:

Particularly jealous of the Lost City.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Perry72 said:


> Now I really want to try one of those Lost City's.





GhostDawg said:


> No wonder I can't find any Fuentes this year.... you got all of them:biggrin:
> 
> Particularly jealous of the Lost City.


I think I'm going to smoke a Lost City in the next few weeks and see how well it compares to the Opus Line.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I smoked an older one Justin (Juicestain) gave me, it was in line with an aged opus x a very good cigar.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

shotokun16 said:


> at what RH do you keep your Anejos and Opuses in?


I recommend (if you have the ability) to keep Anejos a little wetter than Opuses. If I could, I'd keep my Anejo's at like 68 and my Opuses at 60. Opus and other rosado-wrapped cigars taste better to me when they're dryer. Keeping maduros a little wetter keeps them sweeter in my experience/opinion. If I could, I'd have a 68% cooler, a 65% cooler, and a 60% cooler. You'll find each type of stick likes a different environment!


----------

